# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  راهنمایی برای نوشتن برنامه سمت سرور توسط node.js ؟!

## Heidari66

سلام

یه دستگاهی بعنوان کلاینت دادهایی رو از درگاه پورت به سمت سرور vps میفرسته
میخام برنامه ای بنویسم که داده ها رو دریافت کنه و وارد دیتابیس mysql کنه
کسی که برد دستگاه رو ساخته میگه بهترین زبان برای نوشتن این برنامه node.js هست
اینم بگه که کلاینتهایی که به سرور وضل میشه شاید به 1000 تا هم برسه

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## cups_of_java

الان راهنمایی اینکه براتون بنویسیم؟ یا اینکه بگیم شما چی انتخاب کنی و چیکار بکنی؟
اگه می تونی خودت برو بگرد بیا اینجا سوال های ریز و دقیق بپرس رات بندازیم.
اگه نمی تونی یا پروژه رو انجام نده یا تو بخش پروژه ها بزار تا برات انجام بدن.

----------


## Heidari66

شما بعنوان یک متخصص حرفه ای در زمینه برنامه نویسی node.js انشاله تایید میکنید که از این استفاده کنیم یا با زبان های دیگه مثل php و دات نت هم بنظرتون کارم راه میفته؟
اگر هم سورس کدی دارید بزارید ممنون میشم

----------


## cups_of_java

این تیپ کار ها رو با ند جی اس به راحتی میشه انجام داد... طبیعتن با PHP و دات نت هم خواهی توانست... 
اما فکر میکنم این سبک پروژه ها رو تو ند جی اس دستت باز تره... و البته بستگی به پروتکل و نوع دستگاه و ... کاری که میخوای بکنی داره... ماژول خیلی زیاده

----------


## Heidari66

دستگاه چندتا سنسور داره که از طریق gprs و پورت 3000 اطلاعات رو به سمت سرور میفرسته

----------


## pbm_soy

برای ارسال داده ها و ذخیره انها در سرور حتما نیاز نیست که نود جی اس استفاده کنید!
مگراینکه واقعا نیاز دارید به امکانات و خصوصیات خاصی که نودجی اس میده نیاز داشته باشید در غیراینصورت نهایتا با نوشتن یک وب سرویس با php  یا دات نت کار را تمام میکنید
برای این مورد هم شما اول از همه خصوصیات و اهداف برنامه ات را مشخص کنید بعد ابزار درست را استفاده کنید
مثلا آیا دستگاهها فقط داده میفرستند و یا اینکه داده ای هم از طرف سرور دریافت میکنند؟ اگه داده ای هم دریافت میکنند چگونه است ؟ آیا برای دریافت داده ها دستگاه درخواستی را میفرستد و جواب از سرور میگیرد؟ ویا اینکه نه سرور هروقت نیاز بود داده ها را ارسال کند ونیازی به ارسال درخواست به سرور نباشد

----------


## Heidari66

دستگاه فقط داده هارو میفرسته به سرور
دستگاه رو خودم طراحی کردم و میخوام از لحاظ نرم افزاری و سرور کاملا استیبل باشه.مثلا برنامه سمت سرور تحت دات نت ننویسم بعد به مشکل برخورد کنم
تعداد زیادی دستگاه هر پنج دقیقه یک خط داده رو به سمت سرور میفرسته و در دیتابیس ذخیره میکنه.
الان تا قسمت دریافت داده از دستگاه توی سرو نوشته شده توسط نودجی اس
یعنی اطلاعات یک دستگاه بصورت cmd  نشون داده میشه
حالا میخام این اطلاعات داخل دیتابیس mysql ذخیره بشه
آیا کسی میتونه این کارو واسم انجام بده؟

----------


## pbm_soy

دیگه اینکار نیازی به نود جی اس هم ندارد فقط یک وب سرویس باید مینوشتید اونم بایک متد که داده را دریافت و در دیتابیس ذخیره کند
البته از مسائل امنیتی و پایداری قضیه فاکتور گرفتم (اینا را در مرحله بعدی کار میتوانید اضافه کنید)

----------

